# Chocolate Strawberry Drizzle Soap Cake



## Krazekelly (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi all! I haven't posted here in a while but I read the forum daily. But I was really happy with this one and wanted to share. 


[
 ATTACH]11601[/ATTACH]


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 6, 2015)

What an awesome accomplishment!!  Glad you wanted to share it!

 (soap isn't supposed to make you hungry, is it?)


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 7, 2015)

Whoa. That is a cool cake soap!


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 7, 2015)

Those looks so yummy!


----------



## KristaY (Jan 7, 2015)

What an amazing work of art! Great job! :clap:


----------



## LunaSkye (Jan 7, 2015)

If cold stone made soap, that would be a signature cake... too bad I'm too sick for some ice cream.  At least there's the soap!


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh my! That looks amazingly, incredibly realistic and absolutely scrumptious! Fantastic job! 


 IrishLass


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 7, 2015)

That is great!! 

I've made many an actual cake version


----------



## toyah999 (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, that's incredible! It looks particularly stunning cut. Great work.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jan 7, 2015)

Beautiful Kelly. My DH saw this and now wants this for his B-Day cake (Jan-31)- I couldn't tell him it was soap; I don't think he would have believed me. Please keep your pictures coming!


----------



## seven (Jan 7, 2015)

beautiful soap, beautiful, neat piping! seriously one of the most pretty soapcakes i've ever seen so far


----------



## Krazekelly (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone!! Sonya-m that cake looks delicious!!


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 7, 2015)

Amazing!! Those are good enough to eat!!


----------



## ariella42 (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, that's seriously awesome! I don't know if I could ever use soap that beautiful!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 7, 2015)

Krazekelly said:


> Thanks everyone!! Sonya-m that cake looks delicious!!




Thanks, cake decorating was my thing before I discovered soap - I feel I accomplished all I wanted to there when I made my own wedding cake 3 months ago


----------



## ariella42 (Jan 7, 2015)

That's a gorgeous cake! Making a wedding cake is difficult, but I can't imagine making one for your OWN wedding with all of the other craziness. Kudos to you!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, Sonya-M and krazekelly, those are some serious piping skills and beautiful cakes. If I could make anything half as beautiful I would be happy.  Congratulations on your recent wedding - That is one gorgeous wedding cake, absolutely stunning.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks guys - there were a few times when I really regretted it - mostly when I spent 6 hours making flower paste roses- but I was happy with the end result

Sorry for hijacking your thread - it really is a beautiful soap


----------



## xraygrl (Jan 7, 2015)

Beautiful soap! It looks so very yummy!


----------



## SpringLily16 (Jan 10, 2015)

That is awesome Kelly!! Just beautiful!! Scrumptious and so yummy looking!!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 10, 2015)

Beautiful Soap Cake......I too started out decorating cakes, cookies and catering many years ago before starting to make soap.


----------



## Jaccart789 (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow...so beautiful!!! Soap pics always make me feel hungry! :crazy:


----------



## Lindy (Jan 11, 2015)

Stunning...


----------



## NaturallyYou (Jan 11, 2015)

One of the coolest soap designs I've seen yet!! How long did it take u?


----------



## Krazekelly (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks! I made the cake part and then frosted it the following day. Didn't take long, just a matter of waiting for it to thicken up enough to pipe.


----------



## Mindyw86 (Jan 11, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## pastry_soaps (Jan 19, 2015)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Chrisje (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow, it looks amazing.
I am in the middle of making a wedding soap cake. for the opening of my shop. 
I know what I want it to look like and how I will get that look and with different soap techniques to combine together for the decorating part.

I just keep bumping into this major question.

When do I cut the cake. I want to present it in it's full glory as a wedding cake. But cutting the cake after it has been cured would be a hard task to complete. 

Do you cut it, than put it back together and decorate it with piped soap etc Or decorated and cut the soap after 48 hours and then push it all back together to look like 1 amazing weddign cake?

Thank you
Chrisje


----------



## newbie (Sep 16, 2015)

Are you signed up for the Discoloring Soap Challenge?? Because that is beautiful and is great example of how beautiful a darkening FO can make things. I also love that you have a perfect cherry shape in that one slice, although I know you have strawberries on top.


----------



## rparrny (Sep 16, 2015)

Krazekelly said:


> Hi all! I haven't posted here in a while but I read the forum daily. But I was really happy with this one and wanted to share. ��


Absolutely stunning congrats!
Where did you get the mold for the strawberries?  They look so real!


----------



## annalee2003 (Sep 16, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 19, 2015)

Simply amazing.


----------



## Krystalbee (Sep 27, 2015)

:clap: That looks so amazing:clap:


----------



## Hai_Uyen (Sep 28, 2015)

Beautiful soap!


----------



## Prysm (Oct 1, 2015)

Krazekelly said:


> Hi all! I haven't posted here in a while but I read the forum daily. But I was really happy with this one and wanted to share. ��
> View attachment 11600
> [
> ATTACH]11601[/ATTACH]
> ...



This is amazing!

I have put the photos on the SoapMakingForum facebook page.


https://www.facebook.com/soapforum

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Krazekelly (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone!! The strawberry mold is from vanulay. Expensive but worth it.


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 16, 2016)

Is this done the cold process way?


----------

